# [SOLVED] Windows Movie Maker Crashing



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

When ever I open movie maker it crashes right away. It says "windows movie maker has stopped working" then underneath that it says "windows is checking for a solution for a problem". Then after a little bit it says "A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."

I've tried uninstalling and then reinstalling move maker but the same thing keeps happening.

Any ideas?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

If you are using Windows 7, it must be _Windows Live Movie Maker_ you are referring to surely, since Windows Movie Maker was included only with Windows ME, XP & Vista and is not available for Windows 7?

Please clarify as it affects any solution that we might suggest, since those two versions of the movie maker are not the same.


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

Yes it is Windows Live Movie Maker that is causing the problem.


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

Not sure if this will help but here are the specs for my laptop:

Windows 7 Home Premium (32-bit)
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5832&review=asus+eee+pc+1215n#Intel Atom D525 Dual Core Processor 1.8GHz (1MB L2 cache)
2GB DDR3 RAM (800MHz)
250GB 5400 rpm SATA HDD plus 500GB Online Storage
12.1-inch diagonal WXGA (1366x768) 
NVIDIA ION with Optimus
0.3 megapixel webcam
Realtek 802.11 B/G/N Wi-Fihttp://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5832&review=asus+eee+pc+1215n#, Bluetooth
4-in-1 media card slot
11.65 x 8.19 x 1.31
3lbs 3.5oz (not including weight of AC adapter)
6-cell Lithium-Ion battery (5200mAh, 56Wh)


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

Any advice?


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

Bump.


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

bump again


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

So, no one knows of anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

Wait for a reply please..... What video format are you opening with Windows Live Movie Maker?

Also go in to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Event Viewer.

Under Applications Log see if there is an error under Windows Live Movie Maker.


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

Thanks for the response. I'm not opening any videos with Windows Live Movie Maker because as soon as I open the program, it crashes.

This is what it says in event viewer:

Faulting application name: MovieMaker.exe, version: 15.4.3538.513, time stamp: 0x4dcdb318
Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 8.17.12.5734, time stamp: 0x4c0e5c84
Exception code: 0xc0000005

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

It looks like your video card drivers are to blame. Try updating them. You may even need to completely uninstall and reinstall them using the latest version of the drivers.


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

How can I update them?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

You'll have to go to the website of the vendor for your computer. Then - typically - under the support section you should have a way to discover drivers particular to your computer. Download the video drivers for that and install them.

If your computer was custom-built and is _not_ from an OEM like Dell, Samsung, HP, etc., then you will have to go to the website for the vendor of your video card and download and install the drivers from there.


----------



## smartguykkd (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

we have a latest version for movie maker just google and install a latest version u should also have a audio jack pluged in or else u will get a error message


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

As smartguykkd said, uninstall the version of Windows Live Movie Maker, restart the computer and download the latest version


----------



## grich90 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

I updated the driver and now movie maker is working again!

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows Movie Maker Crashing*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

